# First Time Breeding!



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

Im soo happy. My poodle bred for his first time and did great! Hopefully in a few months we will have doodle Puppies!! id post a pic of them tied but idk if that would offend anyone. I bred him to a golden retriever :act-up:


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Um.. You're joking, right? And your dog is only ten months old..


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

Fluffyspoos said:


> Um.. You're joking, right? And your dog is only ten months old..


no why would i be joking lol he actually bred a golden.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Stephanie_Smith_1992 said:


> no why would i be joking lol he actually bred a golden.


Why though?


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

why not????? is there something wrong with breeding him???? i know people on here dont like doodles but people where i live do. i have alot of people asking for them soo im going to get them some. I dont think i should be judged for doing so. all puppies will have homes.


----------



## BorderKelpie

*sigh*


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

Both parents have been screened for genetic issues if thats an issue with him breeding young...


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Stephanie_Smith_1992 said:


> why not????? is there something wrong with breeding him???? i know people on here dont like doodles but people where i live do. i have alot of people asking for them soo im going to get them some. I dont think i should be judged for doing so. all puppies will have homes.


"All puppies will have homes"

Sure, but will they when they're adults? You're in central California, I did a quick search of poodle mixes on Petfinder for the San Fransisco area. There was 15 pages of poodle mixes needing homes around central CA. Some quick math and that's over 225 dogs that need homes.

At ten months old your dog can't have been properly health tested, you can't know if his hips aren't going to go dysplastic, if he's going to get cataracts, SA, vWD, or any other genetic diseases that we can test against and prevent from future generations.

You helped ensure that over 200 dogs in your area will continue to be homeless, will add to that number, and have a chance at producing genetically unsound dogs.

That's a very ignorant thing you just allowed.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Stephanie_Smith_1992 said:


> Both parents have been screened for genetic issues if thats an issue with him breeding young...


If your breeder health tests and is reputable (questionable since it appears you have full breeding rights and registration), they're going to _love _you breeding their stock to doodles.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Here's an article about doodles that you're probably not going to read The Heartbreaking Truth About Those Cute Doodle Dogs | Alternet


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

Fluffyspoos said:


> "All puppies will have homes"
> 
> Sure, but will they when they're adults? You're in central California, I did a quick search of poodle mixes on Petfinder for the San Fransisco area. There was 15 pages of poodle mixes needing homes around central CA. Some quick math and that's over 225 dogs that need homes.
> 
> At ten months old your dog can't have been properly health tested, you can't know if his hips aren't going to go dysplastic, if he's going to get cataracts, SA, vWD, or any other genetic diseases that we can test against and prevent from future generations.
> 
> You helped ensure that over 200 dogs in your area will continue to be homeless, will add to that number, and have a chance at producing genetically unsound dogs.
> 
> That's a very ignorant thing you just allowed.



and this is why i hate this forum. every one on here is rude and stuck up. my boss was right when he said poodle people are crazy. you dont know anything about the people that i have lined up for homes. u dont know the guarantees we provide. so what if hes young. that dont give you the right to judge me and blaming me for putting dogs on the streets. im done with this ridiculous forum. no one on here has ever been helpful. never had my questions correctly answered and all i have encountered is rudeness. Block me i dont care. Im done here anyay


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

Fluffyspoos said:


> If your breeder health tests and is reputable (questionable since it appears you have full breeding rights and registration), they're going to _love _you breeding their stock to doodles.


and FYI the Breeder who i got the dog from...i bred my dog to his golden. stop being so quick to judge


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Stephanie_Smith_1992 said:


> and this is why i hate this forum. every one on here is rude and stuck up. my boss was right when he said poodle people are crazy. you dont know anything about the people that i have lined up for homes. u dont know the guarantees we provide. so what if hes young. that dont give you the right to judge me and blaming me for putting dogs on the streets. im done with this ridiculous forum. no one on here has ever been helpful. never had my questions correctly answered and all i have encountered is rudeness. Block me i dont care. Im done here anyay


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Stephanie_Smith_1992 said:


> and FYI the Breeder who i got the dog from...i bred my dog to his golden. stop being so quick to judge


Oh so he IS a backyard breeder then! Okay, that cleared some things up.


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh so he IS a backyard breeder then! Okay, that cleared some things up.


he has a licensed kennel. i reported u btw. this forum should not have such rude members


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

just because u HATE doodles dont mean everyone does


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Hey guys the doodle breeder called me rude.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hey guys the doodle breeder called me rude.


Fluffyspoos, that's quite an honor the way I see it. 


Darn it, I want so badly to say something - anything, but I find myself surprisingly speechless. Wow.


----------



## PoodlePaws

There is a doodle forum. I think they may be more helpful.


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

PoodlePaws said:


> There is a doodle forum. I think they may be more helpful.


I Dont care about a doodle forum. i just hate how everyone who owns poodles are sooo rude just because someone breeds a poodle to something else! so what! no need to be soo rude about it. ever since the day i joined this "forum" ive only encountered no one answering my questions and rude remarks, no wonder i bred my poodle young. i couldnt get the answers i wanted when i needed them


----------



## PoodlePaws

But you are breeding doodles. Why WOULDNT you be interested in the doodle forum? Also - if you would've previously posted asking if you should breed your "puppy" as a sire, you would've gotten a resounding "no". I'm not being ride, just stating facts. And, if you feel what you've done was the proper thing to do, you shouldn't be mad at what other peoples opinions are. Am I right?


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

im mad that everyone on here is so quick to hate doodles


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Told ya she wouldn't read the article.


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

Fluffyspoos said:


> Told ya she wouldn't read the article.


ive read your article. still dont change my mind. a dogs a dog no matter the breed! just because it isnt pure breed dont mean it dont have a right to exist or be bred


----------



## Fluffyspoos




----------



## PoodlePaws

No one here "hates"doodles. You NEVER know what kind of dogs you are going to get with mixed breeding. They could get the perfect genes from each parent, or they could get the worst from each parent. A friend of mine had 2 doodles and had to have them out down due to degeneration of the spinal nerves and other problems. They became lame and blind and lost all Bowel and bladder function. You can't guarantee the owners you have lined up won't have problems.


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

all i saw in your article is people paying high price for a dog when they shouldnt have. not doing research before getting one, treating it bad, and so own. not the dogs fault. just stupid owners! not all people are that way. thats like calling the pitt bull a bad dog and saying people are bad for breeding them. thos are great dogs and yet because of bad owners they have a horrible reputation. I dont see anything wrong with breeding doodles. i just see horrible people


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I am already offended.
Hope your dog starts marking all over your house and humps everything that doesn't move!


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

PoodlePaws said:


> No one here "hates"doodles. You NEVER know what kind of dogs you are going to get with mixed breeding. They could get the perfect genes from each parent, or they could get the worst from each parent. A friend of mine had 2 doodles and had to have them out down due to degeneration of the spinal nerves and other problems. They became lame and blind and lost all Bowel and bladder function. You can't guarantee the owners you have lined up won't have problems.


i have a 6 year genetic guarantee. if anything pops up that can be fixed i cover the bills. im not guaranteeing that something wont. just saying its unlikely. i know all the people who are getting the pups. they would never put there dog in a shelter. im done on this forum. so far u have been the most helpful person on here btw. just saying i didnt appreciate the others and how they went about things. they could have been more nice in explaining then jumping to how bad it is. and throwing articles at me and pictures


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

posts like this BTW (they have no right to be this way)



Tiny Poodles said:


> I am already offended.
> Hope your dog starts marking all over your house and humps everything that doesn't move!


----------



## PoodlePaws

Well hopefully everything works out for you and the pups.


----------



## BorderKelpie

I do hope the pups will turn out OK and that the mother has an easy delivery. I do hope that she is old enough and healthy enough to whelp and raise them and that the dam's owners are knowledgeble and prepared in case something doesn't go as planned. 

Technically, I own what appears to be a doodle. (she was a rescue from a mill). Her coat is horrible, her teeth are bad and her knees - well, suffice it to say, she gets suppliments and extra care. Unfortunatly, I have to have someone else groom and bathe her as her coat triggers my asthma. None of my poodles do. Technically, that makes her a potentially life threatening situation for me. I love her, but I can see why those 'hypoallergenic' doodles end up in shelters. I also find it sad that I can not let her sleep in bed with me and my other poodles. She seems ok with it, but it makes me feel guilty. 

I wish the best for your pups, and you. Just be careful and really soul search before doing any breeding again, whether doodle or purebred. There really are so many mixes and even purebreds needing homes. 

Making a suggestion here, maybe you could take whatever money you get for the pups or the breeding and put it toward health testing. Hip x-rays, eye certification, and maybe skin biopsies for SA. I'm not as familer with Spoos as I could be, maybe someone else could help a little here.


----------



## Poodlerunner

ha ha ha. Why should I be offended? I hope you aren't offended with my reply. I've never met a doodle yet that I thought was as nice as either breed. Not a good combo. They look like big mutts. They lack the spoo type and the Golden type. 

NO DOODLES ALLOWED! 

SAY NO TO DOODLES!

NOT DOODLES, DON''TLES! 

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner

Stephanie_Smith_1992 said:


> im mad that everyone on here is so quick to hate doodles


Don't be mad. I don't HATE doodles. It's a mutt and I don't hate mutts. I just think anyone who pays money for them is a fool, and anyone who breeds probably isn't the type of breeder I would want to buy from. One that does no health testing, one that does not prove their stock in the show ring. The doodle breeder has taken the art of purebred dogs to the backyard, IMO. No hate here though, it's a free world.

pr


----------



## Bellesdad0417

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hey guys the doodle breeder called me rude.


Your posts are priceless:adore:


----------



## lily cd re

Troll???? Purposeful flamer??????


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Stephanie_Smith_1992 said:


> im mad that everyone on here is so quick to hate doodles


No, we dislike doodle breeders.


----------



## lily cd re

Reputable golden retriever people don't like this anymore than reputable poodle people. Here is a link to a thread on the topic from the golden retriever forum. It goes on for 28 pages. The poodle response to this announcement has been mild compared to some of what the golden people have said.

What R your thoughts about Golden-doodles? - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## MiniPoo

I suppose this could be a troll, but it is unusual to have the op respond so many times if it is.

Stephanie, if you are for real, your breeder is not being very responsible. Your dog needs to be at least 2 years before his hips can be tested. She should have told you that.

If you are real, I hope you will do more research before breeding your dog again.


----------



## JudyD

Why has _anyone _responded to this post as if it's legit? The op wasn't asking a question. She's just having fun yanking chains.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

JudyD said:


> Why has _anyone _responded to this post as if it's legit? The op wasn't asking a question. She's just having fun yanking chains.


The first thing I did was report this thread as having been started to wreak havoc.


----------



## Poodlerunner

JudyD said:


> Why has _anyone _responded to this post as if it's legit? The op wasn't asking a question. She's just having fun yanking chains.


If this is her idea of fun, that's fine. I don't let myself get heated over this, just giving my opinion. It is a thing though that a post like this gets pages of replies while some poodle related posts get no replies at all.

pr


----------



## Tryin

The pics alone, especially of mom, make me want to rush right out and get one. I'd better hurry, the price is only good for this week! 
********beautiful labradoodle/maltese puppy******************


----------



## lily cd re

It wasn't my intention to fan the OP's flames, just to point out that there is only the doodle forum as a place for discussions of a breeding such as this. At this point we should all metaphorically pour water on this and ignore. I hope the moderators take the whole thing down and that the OP sticks to her guns about not wanting anything more to do with us haters.


----------



## Tryin

lily cd re said:


> Reputable golden retriever people don't like this anymore than reputable poodle people. Here is a link to a thread on the topic from the golden retriever forum. It goes on for 28 pages. The poodle response to this announcement has been mild compared to some of what the golden people have said.
> 
> What R your thoughts about Golden-doodles? - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


I read through this thread and there seems to be a lot of golden owners that do not "trust" standard poodles. Skittish, weird, odd. Any truth to this? I have only briefly met a spoo on two occasions, same dog, so I have no history really with them. I was just wondering if anyone could shed some light on why these comments are being made. My mpoos are nothing like they are describing.


----------



## Mfmst

No this isn't a troll. She posted pictures of her white male in a conti. Sigh...


----------



## MiniPoo

Mfmst said:


> No this isn't a troll. She posted pictures of her white male in a conti. Sigh...


If you look back at her previous threads, she seems to be young and very inexperienced with poodles since this is her first. A lot of her posts spark hot discussions. She changed her signature to promote doodles. I hope she does take the advice given to switch to the doodle forum.


----------



## lily cd re

Tryin said:


> I read through this thread and there seems to be a lot of golden owners that do not "trust" standard poodles. Skittish, weird, odd. Any truth to this? I have only briefly met a spoo on two occasions, same dog, so I have no history really with them. I was just wondering if anyone could shed some light on why these comments are being made. My mpoos are nothing like they are describing.


I have never met a spoo that I would characterize as weird, skittish or odd. I think it is perception of fanciers of one breed vs. fanciers of another. While you see tons of goldens in obedience along with plenty of poodles (all sizes) the people who work in the sport with them will list very different things they like about them that could be construed as at odds with each other. Poodles are thinkers and challenging to train because you have to find the right balance between teaching, and drilling on behaviors. Goldens are often characterized as more reliable in obedience (they tend to do things by rote much more readily than poodles in other words).


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I've definitely met some weird ones. It's not at all correct breed temperament and a poor example of the breed.


----------



## poolann

lily cd re said:


> I have never met a spoo that I would characterize as weird, skittish or odd. I think it is perception of fanciers of one breed vs. fanciers of another. While you see tons of goldens in obedience along with plenty of poodles (all sizes) the people who work in the sport with them will list very different things they like about them that could be construed as at odds with each other. Poodles are thinkers and challenging to train because you have to find the right balance between teaching, and drilling on behaviors. Goldens are often characterized as more reliable in obedience (they tend to do things by rote much more readily than poodles in other words).


There is a well known obedience trainer in this area that was quoted to me as saying poodles all have a diva complex. She also is active in the service dog community & a student was bringing a standard to her for training. Her methods don't work well with some breeds (poodles & shepherds) & she personally has had Golden's for years. Perhaps a *thinking* dog is just not a good fit for her lol


----------



## lily cd re

You hit the nail on the head there poolann. It reminds me of talking with the woman with OTCh doxies in her credentials who spoke of goldens as "dumb." Not to fan flames here, I'm not saying goldens are dumb, but they are much less likely to question the wisdom of doing the 99th go out of the day, whereas a poodle or GSD is more likely to give you the look of "again?, but I did three good ones already, enough! I know what to do!!!!"


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Guys I know she has been an active member in this forum but she is obviously Trolling. this thread was reported last night when she first posted it and I think it is all in our best interest to ignore this thread. All responding is going to do is give her what she wants. Hopefully the moderator will jump in and delete the post or something.


----------



## PoodleDuo

Easiest way to troll or annoy a group of people? Post how your breeding mutts on a purebred breed forum....


----------



## lily cd re

We had gotten off the original topic (I was enjoying the side bar discussion, but we can put that somewhere else if someone wants to pursue it further), but now that we've all had a chance to digest this, let's stop fanning the flames.


----------



## BorderKelpie

I just find it amusing that I am now a member on a Golden Retriever forum just so I can 'hear' their opinions on doodles which seem to mirror ours for the most part. lol

eh, who knows, maybe I can learn something there, too.  Never too old to learn something new, right?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Gee, I wonder where she went??

Why don't these " greeders" understand that it is not the dogs people detest. It is the uninformed, disgusting humans who only breed for profit. Not regard to the health of the puppies they bring into this world. Not dedicated to improving their breed in any way, because a Doodle is not a breed. Just money- pure and simple.


----------



## NOLA Standards

Not to pretend that I don't periodically incorrectly interchange effect and affect, but when I read a post, regardless of what is information is being shared, that looks like this:

i bread my male today. lol! wuz gonna post a pic of the tie but thought that might not be a good idea. instead, i am just going to type some junk

I'll confess, my first impression is either young OR young and ignorant, and right or wrong, I discard it.

Some ignorance you can work with. Some can't be affected :act-up::act-up:


----------



## BorderKelpie

In my line of work, I always say that if they find a cure for stupid, I'd be out of a job. Problem I see is, she's young and inexperienced. We were all young and inexperienced once, too. (Many of you are still young - not saying anyone's old, 'cept me!)

I don't figure she's stupid since she was smart enough to fall for a poodle. 

What I would like to see is maybe we can gently guide her (or someone following the same path at least) to a more, for lack of a better word, acceptable way of getting into breeding. Maybe, I can always hope that the younger generation can be saved from the way we, as a general species, seem to be heading. 

I don't know, maybe I'm just rambling, frustrated at work and all.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Truthfully I don't think she really did breed him. I think she was just saying what ever she could to start trouble (aka trolling). Like I said she has been a member of this forum for a while and knows exactly what is going to light a spark in PF members. I think she is upset about some of the response she had gotten on her posts and is lashing out.


----------



## JudyD

BorderKelpie, you're a kind and gentle person. I, on the other hand, am wondering if "she" is a 13 year old boy from, I dunno, Iowa, who's bored and looking for giggles.


----------



## Feelingdoc

This forum is all about the integrity of the POODLE breed...why post here? We support only (Poodle) breeders that are dedicated to the health and promotion of temperament, size, and all other standard conformations. To tell US to "deal with it" will only elicit arguments and distain...You just might end up having to DEAL WITH US<


----------



## loves

Ahhh dear it isn't the Doodle that we hate, though some are dumb as a box of rocks, but the people who produce these mixed breeds, misinform the ignorant public, and all for the purpose of making $$$$$.


----------



## PoodleElements

As a pet groomer, I have met a couple of Doodles I liked... maybe 2 or 3... out of the probably 30-40 doodles we groom on a regular basis. Many of them are overweight because they have a Poodle body but the owners feed them golden or lab sized meals... (large ones at that).... many of them have bad hips and/or elbows.... and I know several... for some reason it seems to be the smaller sized ones...the are flat out crazy aggressive. The larger aggressive ones tend to try to bully us out of grooming them by barking right in our faces when we do something they don't like and threatening to bite us. And this is with any type of Doodle, we groom labradoodles, golden doodles and pyradoodles, along with mini doodles. Also just to put my 2 cents in about the Pit Bull breeder comment... I don't know if it is like this all across the US/World but around here the shelters are 90% Pit Bulls on any given day... and I really don't feel that ANYONE... including people who do their homework before breeding... have a right to be breeding Pits around here right now or any time soon. I would be horrified if I saw as many Poodles in the shelters as there are Pits right now, and I would have no excuse with the selection they have at the shelters not to be rescuing instead of breeding.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

I honestly thought this post was a joke  What's up with "I breed Doodles, deal with it" on a POODLE forum? A lot has changed here


----------



## MiniPoo

PoodlePowerBC said:


> I honestly thought this post was a joke  What's up with "I breed Doodles, deal with it" on a POODLE forum? A lot has changed here


The op got upset with the responses to her post and changed her signature to further annoy us. This thread is a month old. I doubt if the op is reading PF posts anymore.


----------

